# pPROM - 2 out of 100 pregnancies - anyone else out there?



## roseanne

Hi... I just started posting about my current mmc, which I'm still waiting to complete, but this one is almost unreal to me. I can't stop thinking about my first pregnancy, which ended in July when my membranes ruptured at 14 weeks. I wrote a long post about this on Sunday that somehow never made it onto the website, and right now I just don't have it in me to retell the whole story again.

I just am wondering whether anyone else has experienced preterm premature rupture of membranes ("pPROM"), and I of course would be especially encouraged to hear about a happy ending, either in a subsequent pregnancy or in the one complicated by pPROM.

The fact that it happens in only 2 of 100 pregnancies is of course no consolation to those of us who've experienced it, particularly since previous pPROM is the leading risk factor for pPROM.

Don't mean to be so grim today. I'm very glad I found this community. And I made cookies this morning. :munch:


----------



## 3boys

Im so sorry this has happened to you hun. I dont know anything about this hun but i didnt want to read and run. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## emma2810

Hello
first Id like to send you the biggest hug in the world!Im so so sorry for your loss.

My 1st LO was born in 2006 at 33 weeks due to PROM few weeks in special care but all in all perfectly fine.

My 2nd Pregnancy in sadly ended in miscarriage in July at 17w+3d the post mortem results said most likely cause was PROM!

I know this isnt exactly a happy ending but I just want you to know there are others out there and Ive read LOTs os stories of women who have gone onto have perfectly healthy babies.

Please try not to read into it too much as the internet seems to only bring up the horror stories!

You must try to think positive and look forward to another pregnancy and when that time comes you must certainly enjoy it!!!Whatever will be will be.

Wishing you all the luck in the world hunni!
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

hiya hun

im so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I lost my little girl due to PROM @ 19wks but am currently 16wks preg and my fluid levels are fine

im being monitored closely but so far everything is looking great so hopefully I will get my happy ending xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I don't have experience of this sweetheart, but didn't want to read and run. Welcome to the forum, and wishing you lots of love and healing. I am going into hospital for a medical tomorrow, will be thinking of you getting through MC too :hugs:


----------



## kcarlile

Hi, I have suffered two mc's this year the first at 13 weeks due to fifth disease (a type of parvo virus) and just six weeks ago at 15 1/2 weeks due to pprom. I am devastated and just want to be pregnant again especially with friends of mine being pregnant at the same time and staying pregnant and having their babies without problems. Two of my friends are still pregnant now and I feel like a bad friend for not being so overjoyed for them. I also feel age is not on my side I will be 33 soon and it just does not seem to be working out. I guess all I can do is wait for the post mortem results and to speak to my consultant but through research there really does not seem to be many answers. I bled on and off throughout my 2nd preg before mc but every scan showed baby fine and no one seemed to be worried. Now I am so scared that it will happen again and have been reading so much about other things like Incompetent cervix. It's terrifying to go through I just hope we all get the answers we want. I have read that there is a 25% chance of it happening again but then miracle stories of people going full term. I am confused too about this progesterone treatment that you can have? Sorry to waffle, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## roseanne

My closest female friend is pregnant - yep, it's tough.

The good news about the 25% statistic is that we theoretically have a 3 in 4 chance of it NOT happening again, and only a 1 in 4 chance of it happening again. 

I saw a specialist who really didn't have any answers - he said "i advise you to wait 3 months, 6 if possible, before conceiving again, but that's based on no data." at least he was honest about it. he also told me that in a future pregnancy i should avoid sex (some studies have suggested in particular that orgasm can be a factor); should limit standing to one hour at a time (pPROM is more common among women with jobs that keep them on their feet); and that in the future I should be checked for bacterial vaginosis, which is a risk factor for pPROM that they can do something about. But the basic theory was that the early bleeding i experienced (around 5 weeks at 7 weeks, both times bright red and clotty), and the clot inside the gestational sac they saw in the first u/s (5 1/2 weeks) but not at 8 weeks, were indicative of a weakness that developed in the membranes. 

I have not heard about the progesterone treatment and would certainly like to hear anything someone can offer about that! 

By the way, I'm 35. But my grandmother was 42 when she had her last kid -- a 13-pounder, if you can believe that! So were certainly not too old.


----------



## kcarlile

Hi, thanks for your reply!
I know its silly why I am panicking about age we are young I guess its just my negative thoughts right now : ( the land of doom and gloom you know!

Its interesting what you said about the avoiding sex theory as I did during the first 3 months and then when I did (and excuse the frankness) and orgasm I suffered pprom the very next morning! However, I am also on my feet all day as a veterinary nurse which maybe I need to address in future pregnancies. I guess I need to wait to see my consultant but the system is painfully slow and I really want to try again.

I agree with the bleeding concern as I bled small amounts at 6 and 8 weeks which were apparently due to a subchronic haematoma (clot outside of the sack) I bled heavily (red) with huge clots (1 the size of a small plate!)at 11 weeks but they said the clot had gone and probably the cause of the bleed. But then again at 14 weeks I bled and stopped and the rest is history. Perhaps the bleeding is the main reason for pprom? 

Apparently progesterone treatment stops you bleeding during pregnancy and stops your body going into early labour but this is only information I have found from the web! My friend has also mentioned her friend had a history of this and was having progestreone treatment (in norway) and went full term after 3 mc's but apparently its not conclusive.


----------



## nkbapbt

I had PPROM as well...and it resulted in my son being born at 24+4 weeks. Which was further complicated by infection. 

I know a lot of preemie moms who have had PPROM who have gone on to have very healthy second and even third pregnancies with no issues. 

I am so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

I also suffered two miscarriages before having Lakai, and I am not sure if PPROM played any part in those loses. 

I wish I could be more helpful.

I do know one awesome story...my NICU neighbor had PPROM at 16 weeks, with no bedrest because they said she would never carry him any longer...but did even though she went on with her life with a toddler.....and she actually carried the baby till 30 weeks..even though EVERY doctor told her to abort him. He is now a healthy and happy 8 month old little man!


----------



## ellahstruts

i suffered pprom at 21 weeks in feb, i am now 15 weeks pregnant again and being monitoried cervically with regular scans, i am not having sex, nor standing for long periods, nor having baths as i was told this can cause infection....i just hope i make it to 24 weeks atleast this time....and i wish the rest of you the best of luck xx


----------



## secretbaby

Did everyone who replied and was pg (inc op) go on to have a PPROM free pregnancy? 

I did a search on here for PPROM and this was the only post that came up! we lost our son to PPROM in 2009.. am now pg again and obviously worried about repeat of last year. Also don't know what I should do to try and avoid pprom again - I knew about the no bath thing but hadn't heard about standing to much... dr was pretty usless and just said he would ref me to midwife (was a locum doctor earliest appointment I could get!! initally they told me I would have to wait 2 weeks for a non emergency one so when the locum one came up i took it! wish I had seen my own doctor).

Thanks 
SB


----------



## roseanne

hi - i've been away a while. now i'm 13 weeks pregnant, so i'm approaching the 14-week point where my membranes ruptured last year. this time there's no clot in the sac, though, so i have reason to be positive. nonetheless, the approaching date is causing me to do lots of internet searches again...

i just discovered a forum with lots of posts on pROM: 
https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6718373/pprom_support_group

there are many women there who actually had successful outcomes in pregnancies that involved pPROM.

as for what i'm doing differently - besides standing less, i'm avoiding sex completely, and not exercising as rigorously as i was before (no jumping, running, lifting anything heavy, no bumpy bike rides). no cross-body twists in yoga. resting whenever possible. really trying to eat well, stay hydrated. so basically taking the normal pregnancy precautions very seriously (plus no sex and limited standing). also, trying to gain peace of mind by gaining knowledge -- determining what makes this pregnancy different from the first, and reading up on women who managed pPROM-complicated pregnancies.


----------

